# London Times: IBS 5th most often searched illness



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Thought this was interesting. On the UK's NHS website, IBS is the 5th most often searched of all medical conditions.http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-2429429,00.html


----------

